
Four-year-old boy saves mother's life by dialling 999 using Siri - uptown
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/fouryearold-boy-saves-mothers-life-by-dialling-999-using-siri-a3496601.html
======
noir_lord
Particularly impressive was that he knew his address and knew to use his
unconscious mum's thumb to unlock her phone.

At 4yo I spent a lot of my time trying not to vomit the plasticine I'd just
eaten..

------
cooper12
Does anyone know how Siri went from "help" to calling the police? Does it just
ask you if you have an emergency or does it ask questions?

